# L&M "Blowout" sale



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Hey all. So this morning I went to L&M's "Inventory Blowout Sale". It was more of a "mild incentive" to buy their used inventory and unpopular models that have been hanging on the wall for years.

I grabbed my little ankle biter, and we got there at 5 min after opening. I figured there would be a lot of people there, but WOW! It was packed! There must have been a lineup prior to the doors opening. All middle aged (like me) and older dudes looking for something to do on a Friday I guess. There were already shredders plugged in and making sure to play their best hair-metal licks and drummers pounding as if they were at an audition. All of them pretending they weren't looking to see if anyone was noticing how good they were.

I had gone because their inventory list they posted to Facebook stated gig bags starting at $2. I was hoping that meant they would have some in the $10 range too that I could add to the acoustics I buy/repair/flip but no such luck. Their $2 gig bags were 3/4 sized Denver bags that were basically nylon socks with zippers. I passed. There were a couple of things that caught my eye and a few WTF items. There was a beautiful American Standard Tele in sunburst with a maple neck for $1000 with case. The tag said used but it was MINT. Not a bad price if you think you'll keep it. The WTF happened when i spotted an Ibanez RX series that was covered in LAYERS of goofy skateboard stickers for $99. I can't imagine the amount of time it would take to clean those off just to see what kind of shape the paint was in!

If it were me, I'd do a 1 or 2 day 10% off everything sale on top of the "blowout" items. They'd probably move a TON of stuff that way for guys who came but were unimpressed with the "blowout" stuff or at very least they would have sold a ton of smalls.

I ended up walking out with 3 packs of L&M brand strings for flips I have in the queue, but they were regular price. I only bought them because I actually needed them and I was already there.

So, did anyone here get anything interesting at their local "Inventory Blowout Sale"?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I can't get there. Working today and then travelling all day tomorrow.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, L&M opens at the crack o' dawn where you guys are.  Mine isn't open for another 40 minutes. I'm still posting bs and drinking coffee.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Well buy something for me. I’m feeling left out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got to the Markham store around 10:45. I missed the LR Baggs Venue DI and the NX25P powered speaker didn't pass the "lift test". Those were the two things that interested me most, but I still came home with a few items: A Pedaltrain Mini with soft case and 5 jumper cables, an AKG C1000 mic, and a cheapo ART DI.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Stopped in at my local L&M around noon. The rush was gone but the store still busy. Pretty much picked over and no really big deals that I could see.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I got a nice Crossrock Deluxe Hybrid Gig Bag for $25. It's marked as a Les Paul size, but fits my Godin SD nicely.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Went to North York around noon. Nothing screamed 'by me'. Closest was a Peavey Classic 30 tweed that said it was still USA made for $350. A little rough on the exterior but that's the Kijiji price and you get the L&M exchange and warranty. I did not bring it home. Planning on hitting Burlington on the way home tonight. Mostly for the hell of it........


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Merlin said:


> I got a nice Crossrock Deluxe Hybrid Gig Bag for $25. It's marked as a Les Paul size, but fits my Godin SD nicely.


I need to look for one of those as I'm short a case for my latest SD.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GetRhythm said:


> already shredders plugged in and making sure to play their best hair-metal licks and drummers pounding as if they were at an audition. All of them pretending they weren't looking to see if anyone was noticing how good they were.


Just remember: every L&M employee needs to be treated to your worst possible rendition of 'Stairway', 'Sweet Child o' Mine', or 'Enter Sandman', complete with appropriate facial expressions.
Or this might even win a prize. They're having a best 'worst' pool in the lunch room.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

nbs2005 said:


> Planning on hitting Burlington on the way home tonight. Mostly for the hell of it........


Don't waist your time. Was just there.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Edmonton area stores were pretty bleh.

One exception was a beautiful '16 Gibson Les Paul Traditional at the north location for $1299.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Edmonton area stores were pretty bleh.


Just got back from the downtown store...my boss wanted to have a look as he's thinking of getting back into guitar. Originally he was after an SG but kept picking up a faded LP and then eventually a used USA Strat. Then he started horsing around with a few amps that were on sale and nearly walked out with a whole new rig but decided he better sleep on it.

Anyway, it was a nice way to kill a couple of hours and a great excuse to head to New Tan Tan for lunch.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Just got back from the downtown store...my boss wanted to have a look as he's thinking of getting back into guitar. Originally he was after an SG but kept picking up a faded LP and then eventually a used USA Strat. Then he started horsing around with a few amps that were on sale and nearly walked out with a whole new rig but decided he better sleep on it.
> 
> Anyway, it was a nice way to kill a couple of hours and a great excuse to head to New Tan Tan for lunch.


I was also at the downtown location around 10:15. Were you guys the one who joked with other about the 3 pickup SG custom?


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I picked up a couple of Canadian made, used guitar hard cases in good shape. One that fit my Epi 339, and one that looks like a traditional black Fender case.

Also a couple of inexpensive instrument cables to modify, and one of the new Snark tuners they had on special pricing.

I had quite the social time in the acoustic room helping an acquaintance go over a number of acoustics, looking for the best bang for the buck. He left with a used Takamine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only think that interested me was the HD-28 but I won't pay even that good price,($3000.00), for one of those.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> The only think that interested me was the HD-28 but I won't pay even that good price,($3000.00), for one of those.


Of course you wouldn’t, because it’s just buying a brand right?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> I was also at the downtown location around 10:15. Were you guys the one who joked with other about the 3 pickup SG custom?


We didn't get there until close to 11am or so. If you were still around by then I do recall us having a little discussion about the double necked SG...tall, lanky guy and me...shorter and not lanky at all.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Distortion said:


> Don't waist your time. Was just there.


I didn't see this and stopped in. I don't think I was there 5 min.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Edmonton area stores were pretty bleh.
> 
> One exception was a beautiful '16 Gibson Les Paul Traditional at the north location for $1299.


Used? That’s a great price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Just remember: every L&M employee needs to be treated to your worst possible rendition of 'Stairway', 'Sweet Child o' Mine', or 'Enter Sandman', complete with appropriate facial expressions.
> Or this might even win a prize. They're having a best 'worst' pool in the lunch room.


This guy has "it". He's great.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not much worth testing out in my store. Took one of those fancy Snarks home - and didn't really need to solo along with a couple other guys for 20 minutes to make the decision.




jb welder said:


> Just remember: every L&M employee needs to be treated to your worst possible rendition of 'Stairway', 'Sweet Child o' Mine', or 'Enter Sandman', complete with appropriate facial expressions.
> Or this might even win a prize. They're having a best 'worst' pool in the lunch room.


In the early 80s, it was all "Dust In The Wind" (and "Stairway", of course ....) . I woulda killed for a "Sweet Child o' Mine" or "Enter Sandman" about then. And not just because Slash and James woulda been young upstarts, just writing the tunes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> In the early 80s


Steve's in Toronto had a 'No Rush' policy.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Used? That’s a great price.


Tag said used... looked new to me. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> Tag said used... looked new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great price!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Just remember: every L&M employee needs to be treated to your worst possible rendition of 'Stairway', 'Sweet Child o' Mine', or 'Enter Sandman', complete with appropriate facial expressions.
> Or this might even win a prize. They're having a best 'worst' pool in the lunch room.


Looks like Wolfie…..


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Tag said used... looked new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have bought that.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I would have bought that.


Same here


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Tag said used... looked new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to drop a kid off at dancing last night so decided to make the trek to the North store to have a look and that was the only guitar I took off the wall. It was pretty nice for the price


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

Didn't even bother to face the cold to check store deals. I did notice a cosmetic damage reduced Fender EOB out of Edmonton but trying to avoid thinking about the use I could get out it's pickup variations.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Steve's in Toronto had a 'No Rush' policy.


LOL

Probably a good thing - and I LOVE Rush! I suspect the reason was: any player good enough to play Alex well wouldn't wank in a store and anyone wanking loud in a store probably couldn't Alex justice. 

The only exception I've seen to that was a young Randy Rink coming into the store I worked at (again, early 80s) and playing some amazing VH riffs. He had it nailed. He was polite and asked if we minded first. It was always a pleasure to have Randy come in and play a bit for us. Monster player, even back then.


----------

